# Photoshop Elements - Beschnitt und CMYK-Farbmodus



## Robonline (13. Juli 2007)

Ich habe von einer Online-Druckerei folgendes Mail erhalten, nachdem ich eine Postkarte zum Druck in Auftrag geben wollte: 
"Die uns von Ihnen übermittelten Daten weisen leider keinen ausreichenden Beschnitt auf. Beim Endprodukt kann dieser Umstand zu Blitzern oder zum Anschnitt von Texten führen. Bitte legen Sie Ihr Dokument auf 109x152mm an und füllen Sie den zusätzlichen Raum mit Hintergrundfarbe oder Bildinformation.

Die uns von Ihnen gesendeten Daten enthalten RGB-Farben. Bei der Umwandlung in den für unsere Produktion erforderlichen CMYK-Farbmodus kann es zu erheblichen Farbveränderungen kommen.

Wir bitten Sie daher, den Farbmodus in Ihren Daten dementsprechend zu verändern und uns die so korrigierten Daten erneut zukommen zu lassen."

Wie kann ich den "Beschnitt" und die Umwandlung von RGB in "CMYK-Farbmodus" vornehmen?


----------



## famuz (4. September 2007)

Digitaldrucker in einem Druckhaus arbeiten in der Regel im CMYK  - Farbraum, C(yan)M(agenta)Y(ellow)K(ey), der weniger "Leuchtfarben als der RGB-Farbraum enthält.

Daher nimm deine .psd und klick auf Image-mode-und schalt das ganze auf CMYK
um. Das wird (wie man dich ja schon per mail gewarnt hat) dazu führen, dass dir das Bild "matter" erscheint. Problem 1 gelöst.

Den "Beschnitt", den die meinen, sind einfach "Schnittmarken", d.h. Marken, die dem Druckhaus-kollegen sagen, wo er langschnippeln soll, ohne das tatsächliche Bild wegzuschneiden.

Dazu nimsmt du deine .psd, drückst so lange "f" bis die .psd als Fenster angezeigt wird, rechtsklickst dann auf den blauen Balken des Fensters und vergrösserst die "canvas size"
um jeweils 6mm (horiz + vertik), baust auf nem separaten Layer deine Schnittmarken ein,

voilá.

Sieht dann so aus wie im Anhang.


----------



## supporter80 (9. September 2008)

Wo kann ich meine Photoshop Datei denn in den CMYK-Farbmodus abändern?


----------



## famuz (9. September 2008)

...bitte genauer lesen, das habe ich bereits erwähnt:

image > mode > CMYK.

gruss.


----------



## janoc (9. September 2008)

Sehr brav, Suchfunktion benutzt 

Menü "Bild" -> "Modus" und dort dann den gewünschten Farbraum wählen.

//Edith: Doppelt hält besser ...


----------



## schokolily (10. September 2008)

Übrigens mit Beschnitt sind nicht nur die Schnittmarken und Passkreuze gemeint. Wie in der mail schon erwähnt, solltest du deine Bildinformationen an jeder Seite vergrößern. Dazu nimmt man üblicherweise 3mm pro Seite. Diesen Beschnitt solltest du von vorne herein mit in deine Gestaltung mit einbeziehen, sonst kann es vorkommen, dass nach dem Schneiden in der Druckerei weiße Ränder entstehen.

Hoffe das hilft dir! Sonst meld dich noch mal!


----------

